# [solved] snort wont start cant initialize DAQ afpacket

## 666threesixes666

/etc/snort/snort.conf needed some tweaking

line 113 & 114 need .. changed to /etc/snort

once that is done, as root

touch /etc/snort/rules/black_list.rules

touch /etc/snort/rules/white_list.rules

rc-service snort restart = fail!

snort[14269]: FATAL ERROR: Can't initialize DAQ afpacket (-1) -

http://seclists.org/snort/2011/q2/497 <---  looks like snort did not pull in net-libs/libnetfilter_queue

/etc/conf.d/snort did not like my

SNORT_IFACE="any"

and started fine once all of above was done & 

SNORT_IFACE="wlp0s11f1u7"

might as well throw in some notes, because we all know 666threesixes666 is going to get ugly on the wiki....

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SnortIDS

----------

